
New Heroku Status Site - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/5/22/new_heroku_status_site/
======
jmonegro
I've always liked Heroku's status page. I got to work on a service for apps
that provided this type of functionality, but quickly found out that someone
here on HN had already tried to have a go at it (it's now down
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110917>).

Is there any interest among app developers for a well designed, hosted status
site for something like $5 a month?

~~~
mschoening
For what it's worth we've (Heroku) thought about open-sourcing ours. Not sure
how valuable this is to others — let us know.

~~~
jeffclark
Consider this a vote for "very interested".

~~~
sborsje
+1!

~~~
rurounijones
Definitely +1, that is a lovely system.

------
neilkelty
Would almost prefer that "RIGHT NOW/ACTIVE" downtime items be displayed
separately from the timeline.

~~~
Snappy
Thanks for the feedback. We (Heroku) have been wondering if people would
prefer that.

~~~
abraham
I would have to actually see it in action but I like the idea of having now be
the top of the timeline.

------
mamatta
awesome job pushing trust/status in a clean way! It looks like
salesforce.com's smaller divisions is really getting a handle on status pages,
i.e. <http://desk.com/trust>

